# Picture that could score me a season pass!



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fuck off skier


----------



## Lexstar828 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm at the top left with a snowboard. Don't have to be a dick


----------



## Lexstar828 (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck off spammer skier!


----------



## Lexstar828 (Dec 5, 2013)

Damn, so original. Seems like You've spent too much time starring at the screen to notice the difference. Fckn basher


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Get outta here you skier! your kind isn't welcome round here!!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It occurs to me that these contest spammers may not be reading the "Posting Surveys and Advertising" FAQ since they don't think it applies. So I've added a new section under "Member Guidelines". 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/84537-member-guidelines.html


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> It occurs to me that these contest spammers may not be reading the "Posting Surveys and Advertising" FAQ since they don't think it applies. So I've added a new section under "Member Guidelines".
> HI
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/84537-member-guidelines.html


No, no I'm sorry the correct answer is "fuck off skier".


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Lexstar828 said:


>


That bottom left picture needs to be in every style/steeze thread all these kids post around here. Kids, that's how NOT to do style/steeze.

I hope 828 doesn't stand for the area code. WNC is a great place.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

trapper said:


> No, no I'm sorry the correct answer is "fuck off skier".


Hilariousness..........


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

regardless of you being a skier 

how the hell do you think any of those shitty photos have a chance in hell to win. I could teach my dog to do that and still take a better pic then you have there :eusa_clap:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Hilariousness..........


Well, he ain't wrong.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> regardless of you being a skier
> 
> how the hell do you think any of those shitty photos have a chance in hell to win. I could teach my dog to do that and still take a better pic then you have there :eusa_clap:


Thanks Sly!

New background screen!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

slyder said:


> regardless of you being a skier
> 
> how the hell do you think any of those shitty photos have a chance in hell to win. I could teach my dog to do that and still take a better pic then you have there :eusa_clap:


This will take pride of place in the next "Am I doing a method?" thread.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Heres a video thatll win you a contest too!

http://youtu.be/IAypG65Hp-A


----------

